# Buckner, Harris, or Anthony Johnson



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Who should start alongside Jason Terry?


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Harris hands down? what the heck.



Bucker's first year you don't know how he can play with Terry. Did you see the positivity the harris terry combo gave the mavs?


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah it worked real well against San Antonio but Harris struggled in the Phoenix and Miami series. Still I picked Harris since I feel he will really improve this offseason and be a much better player next year.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Depends who we play, I'd like to see Buck start along side but when we play those slow teams we have to pump it up and thats when Harris would start.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I really want to see Buckner start but i have a feeling AJ wants Harris to start as PG.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

should be Harris...we used a top 5 pick to get him...its past time to figure out if hes the future of this team...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Neither, we don't need to do that smallball junk. I want Stack at the 2.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We cant start Stack. He's better off the bench. I think Harris is the best way to go.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Neither, we don't need to do that smallball junk.


Same here, but looks like AJ can't keep his word.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> We cant start Stack. He's better off the bench. I think Harris is the best way to go.


I think Harris better off the bench than Stack would be. He's quicker, and to this point can penetrate better, aside from being a point guard. I'd rather have him be my 1st point off the bench than AJ.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Heh, that's the trouble when you have 3 starter quality pg's.. (well, Anthony Johnson did a pretty good job most of last year!)

Seeing as Buckner basically replicates Griffin, but with better perimeter shooting (and worse rebounding), he should start in a tradition lineup.
But Devin harris is BETTER than him.

It just depends on the matchups I'd say, they'll both be fine.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

t1no said:


> I really want to see Buckner start but i have a feeling AJ wants Harris to start as PG.


That can go pretty good since Terry can play the 1 and 2 slot.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I think Harris better off the bench than Stack would be. He's quicker, and to this point can penetrate better, aside from being a point guard. I'd rather have him be my 1st point off the bench than AJ.


Yeah, I agree with this statement.. Devin likes to come off the bench, and plays better off the bench. Stack is the same way though, but hes also started more games in his career then Devin has.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> That can go pretty good since Terry can play the 1 and 2 slot.


He can't really play the 2 anymore, most guards now are big and strong.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> Yeah, I agree with this statement.. Devin likes to come off the bench, and plays better off the bench. Stack is the same way though, but hes also started more games in his career then Devin has.


Yeah, Stack was the man everywhere he's been before he got here, so he's used to starting more.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, Stack was the man everywhere he's been before he got here, so he's used to starting more.


But do you remember him starting a few games last year? What did he say afterwards? He said he likes coming off from the bench better and that's why he never said anything about wanting to start again after those starting games he had. Just let Buckner start, we need some defense.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Watched Devin at Tosa East High School and Wisconsin. In both places he blossomed in his third year. He just brings an energy to the floor that Johnson and Buckner dont have. He is a spark plug on a dynamic offensive team that will make everybody on the floor better


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> Watched Devin at Tosa East High School and Wisconsin. In both places he blossomed in his third year. He just brings an energy to the floor that Johnson and Buckner dont have. He is a spark plug on a dynamic offensive team that will make everybody on the floor better


Never watched him till he was a Mav, how are his point guard skills? I haven't seen anything TOO impressive in that department.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

The lineup rotation I would like to see but I doubt Avery does is this.
Diop/Dampier
Nowitzki/Croshere
Howard/Stackhouse
Terry/Ager
Harris/A. Johnson
I know we picked up Buckner but I think Ager is the real deal and Buckner would only be used if the other teams 2 guard is too strong for both Harris and Terry.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> The lineup rotation I would like to see but I doubt Avery does is this.
> Diop/Dampier
> Nowitzki/Croshere
> Howard/Stackhouse
> ...


 :nonono:


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Buckner is a good player but if Ager is the real deal it is pointless playing 3 shooting guards unless you take away Harris's minutes. There definitely is going to be some questions on what the rotation should be but I guess Avery will do Buckner as a starter and Ager will get limited minutes.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Buck will start, He's Griffs replacement and Griff started as part of our most successful line up


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Harris. Unless Avery really loved johnson in the nets/pacers series.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Buck will start, He's Griffs replacement and Griff started as part of our most successful line up


Agreed, I'm just too lazy to say the same thing for the 100th time.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I can say it over and over again


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah, I'm trying tell you, either Jet or Stack is starting at the 2. Don't count out Cro at the 3 and Josh at the two either :whoknows:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Doubt Stack is gonna start, he likes coming off the bench... He's said it numerous times..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

M F F L said:


> Doubt Stack is gonna start, he likes coming off the bench... He's said it numerous times..


 I'm sure he does, but I bet he likes starting more. He knows better than to say he doesn't want to come off the bench.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I cant find the exact stats but we're better with him off the bench wins to loss wise.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So you'd rather have two small guards playing?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm sure he does, but I bet he likes starting more. He knows better than to say he doesn't want to come off the bench.


He said "I'm better off the bench" not the exact words but that is what he meant and that's after starting a few games during the regular season. We need a big guard and a defensive minded player like Buckner to start the game.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

No way Stackhouse starts for Dallas. Our record is very subpar with him starting. He is an instant offense type of player and that works best off the bench in that he is not taking shots away from Dirk, Howard, and Terry. When they go out than Stackhouse can do his thing.


----------

